# Uber Says "If You Want a Tip...Go Work For Lyft"



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-tech-lyft-settlement-idUSKCN0YO1A5

So now you know not to hold your breath.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

There's also a discussion in the LA/OC board.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-atip-option-ther-can-go-work-for-lyft.82050/


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

"Uber lawyer Theodore Boutrous argued that tipping is an inconvenience to riders, saying that drivers who want tips in the app can go work for Lyft."

I HATE that when I don't have cash on me that I can tip the driver via the Lyft app. I literally have to move my finger 1/2 inch. Ridiculous


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Its not an app issue. They barely tip on Lyft either.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Boober said:


> Its not an app issue. They barely tip on Lyft either.


TNC riders have been well trained to NEVER tip. Tipping for car service will completely disappear in all forms unless RideShare is completely done away with.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Chicago88 said:


> TNC riders have been well trained to NEVER tip.


Not unlike a dog is trained to poop in the grass.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I haven't calculated it but my hunch is that I'm making more on tips from Uber than Lyft. Pretty ironic, but it seems like while more people tip on Lyft, it's $1-2 a ride. Whereas when I get a cash tip on Uber it's $5-20, and I get Uber rides with double the frequency.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> "Uber lawyer Theodore Boutrous argued that tipping is an inconvenience to riders, saying that drivers who want tips in the app can go work for Lyft."


Typical misleading half-truth from Uber. Tipping *in cash* can be an inconvenience to riders. That's why Uber needs to put it into the app.


----------



## 21stcenturyslavery (Jun 26, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Typical misleading half-truth from Uber. Tipping *in cash* can be an inconvenience to riders. That's why Uber needs to put it into the app.


I wish we had lyft here in Canada, uber needs some competition to improve its "partners" quality of life. Sad but true, 99% of pax don't tip in my market, and I'm in the top 25% of rated "partners", no bonuses, guarantees or incentives offered here, just bright yellow stars my bank refuses to cash


----------

